# Textual Criticism for Beginners



## scottmaciver (Jul 25, 2015)

On the back of this thread, what reformed & reputable, preferably video, sources would you suggest accurately sum up the different textual criticism positions?

This is partly for my own benefit, in order that I might understand the issues a lot better, but also for the benefit of anyone who may be starting from absolute basics on textual criticism & would benefit from avoiding ungracious & unhelpful content.

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jul 29, 2015)

New Testament Textual Criticism: The Case for Byzantine Priority, by Maurice Robinson
http://rosetta.reltech.org/TC/v06/Robinson2001.html


Jeff Riddle's Blog
http://www.jeffriddle.net

The Traditional Text of the Holy Scriptures, John Burgon
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/38960

The Identity of the New Testament Text, Wilbur Pickering
http://www.amazon.com/The-Identity-..._sim_14_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1BD4GZQGJJHJ9PB3FKZ0

This audio from Jordan Cooper
http://www.patheos.com/blogs/justan...he-ecclesiastical-text-and-textual-criticism/

Also, check out the articles on the Trinitarian Bible Society's website...http://www.tbsbibles.org/articles

They are going to hold to a narrower view of the Textus Receptus than I do, but I think they are solid for the "gist" of things.

The Ecclesiastical Text by Theodore Letis
http://www.amazon.com/The-Ecclesiastical-Text-Criticism-Authority/dp/0965860701

Crowed With Glory
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0595146171


----------



## scottmaciver (Jul 29, 2015)

Many thanks for these links, much appreciated.

Scott


----------

